# Motorola LAPDOCK 500 on sale for $150 + tax



## lintroller (Dec 8, 2011)

http://slickdeals.net/f/3989942-motorola-LAPDOCK-500-150-tax-reg-300-fs-turns-moto-smartphone-into-laptop

Found this on slickdeals today, thought you guys would also want the heads up. It requires a few special steps, but I got it at $160 with tax and am very happy with that price. I'm tempted to buy a few more in order to sell on Craigslist or Ebay.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Not bad art all, nice find

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------

